# Hilfe,pc piept 1x lang und 2x kurz!?



## FabulousBK81 (19. Januar 2011)

Hallo zusammen...habe folgendes problem und zwar hab ich meine lan-box mit einem neuen(alten)mainboard aufgerüstet.Aber nun piepst es wie ich schon im titel geschrieben hab...cpu und ram hab ich schon gewechselt,hat aber auch nichts gebrachtund nun weiß ich nicht mehr weiter,laut google bedeutet das piepsen irgendetwas mit der grafik...kann aber auch nicht sein
Hilfeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Wired (19. Januar 2011)

Wo / wann piept es, aufn Desk oder beim Booten?

Edit: Hab grad ne Liste auf Wikipedia gefunden und nach der Liste stimmt, je nach Biosart, was mit der Graka nich.

-> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Liste_der_BIOS-Signalt%C3%B6ne


----------



## Arthuriel (19. Januar 2011)

Habe mal auf die schnelle diesen Link gefunden, wo eine Reihe von Pieptönen und deren Bedeutung drin steht:
Mainboard - Warntne

Demnach könnte die Grafikkarte nicht richtig im Slot sitzen oder sie ist kaputt.

Schon mal das nachgeprüft?
P.S.: du meinst, du hast es schon mal nachgeguckt, aber vielleicht musste nochmal nachgucken. Der Tipp ist vielleicht nicht so hilfreich auf den ersten Blick, aber lieber einmal mehr überprüfen als einmal zu wenig.


----------



## FabulousBK81 (19. Januar 2011)

neeee,ich komm nicht mal soweit...sofort nach dem eischalten fängt er an zu piesen
@Arturiel___onboard geht aber auch nicht und 3850 was drinnen ist lief davor ja noch.


----------



## Gast XXXX (19. Januar 2011)

Dann scheint das neue "alte" Mainboard wohl kaputt zu sein.


----------



## Arthuriel (19. Januar 2011)

Ist eventuell der onboard Chip kaputt, sodass du gar nicht mehr im BIOS einstellen kannst, dass nur die PCI-E Karte starten soll, weil du nichts siehst?


----------



## FabulousBK81 (19. Januar 2011)

das hab ich auch schon vermutetaber wenn der onboard chip kaputt ist dann müßte es doch mit der normalen graka gehn,oder nicht?Das mann`s im bios umstellen muß weiß auch aber hab ich da sonst keine chance?


----------



## Arthuriel (19. Januar 2011)

Ich weiß ja nicht, wie die aktuellen BIOS Einstellungen sind. Eventuell steht es auf onboard. Dann musst du versuchen, blind zu navigieren und das umstellen, falls überhaupt was wegen dem piepen geht.
Wenn die letzte Einstellung mit dem PCI-E Slot war, kannst du es eigentlich vergessen, denn dann geht das Mainboard trotz deaktivierten und kaputten onboard Chip nicht.
Zumindest vermute ich das mal.
Vielleicht kannst es mit einem BIOS Reset versuchen? Hmm, wobei das bei genauerer Überlegung auch nicht so richtig Sinn macht, da wir dann wieder bei dem aktivierten oder deaktivierten onboard Chip sind.


----------



## FabulousBK81 (19. Januar 2011)

och mann,ich hab die schnauze voll von dem board...da werd ich morgen zu dem typ gehn und ihm das ding an den kopf haun...von wegen neu aber danke für eure vorschläge


----------



## Arthuriel (19. Januar 2011)

Vielleicht kennst du auch die eher satarisch gemeinte Liste mit Gegenstandseigenschaften mit Produkten, die man im Internet ersteigert hat.

Sowas wie:
neu=1000 mal benutzt und total abgenutzt
fast wie neu=ist Schrott
OVP=nur die Verpackung

In dem Fall sieht man aber, dass es tatsächlich der Realität entspricht.

Ich hoffe mal, dass du beim nächsten Mal ein gutes Board vom Händler kriegst und nicht so ein zwielichtiges.


----------



## FabulousBK81 (19. Januar 2011)

@arturiel___nicht schlecht die liste...hab das board von nem freund der es wiederrum von einem bekannten bekommen hataber bis auf die verschwendete zeit und nerven hat`s mich nichts gekostet,da ich es ja noch nicht bezahlt hab


----------



## macskull (19. Januar 2011)

Hat schon jemand die Möglichkeit in Betracht gezogen, dass auch das Netzteil kaputt ist?
So war es nämlich bei mir...da erkennt der Rechner logischerweise auch keine anderen Komponenten mehr an, wenn die keinen Strom mehr haben.
Mfg


----------



## Carazza (19. Januar 2011)

Netzteil kann es wirklich sein, hatte das problem auch mal, alles getauscht was geht. Vom Ram angefangen und dann jede komponente. Als dann ein anderes Mobo auch nicht lief war das Netzteil dran, nach Netzteiltausch alles ok. Seitdem verwende ich erstmal das Prüfgerät meines nachbarn bei Problemen.

(Leider hat sich in der Zeit ein wenig meine Lebenslinie verkürzt, STRESS!!!)


----------



## FabulousBK81 (19. Januar 2011)

hmmm,das netzteil...ne glaub ich nicht da es zuvor ja lief und das mit nem singelcore...das kanns nicht sein...


----------



## macskull (19. Januar 2011)

Ich würde es trotzdem mal überprüfen.
Mein Netzteil hat auch von einem auf den anderen Tag den Geist aufgegeben.
Auch wenn es natürlich schon merkwürdig ist, dass es mit dem neuen Motherboard zusammenfällt, aber wer weiß, Zufälle gibts.
Mfg​


----------



## FabulousBK81 (19. Januar 2011)

zu spät...habs gott sei dank nicht mehr!aber danke für den tip


----------



## macskull (19. Januar 2011)

Keine Ursache. Hauptsache am Ende funzt es wieder.
Mfg


----------

